# new tank :)



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i got a miracle tank its 36x19x18 .. i love it has glass sliding front doors and a dual screen lid on top. cant wait to put something in it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Any ideas what you will get for it?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

dnt u think u got enough tanks lol.....were do u have the time are u single? or dont work perhaps? no kids


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL well all i know is that im putting a snake in there. not sure when or what. and i have a girl friend (this january is our 1 year), and i work mon-fri after or before school (college). i have no kids that i know of.

i spend one day a week doing a good cleaning on all my tanks, which takes a couple hours but i enjoy it so i dont mind. i do almost daily maintance. i find that the snakes are by far the easiest to keep maintance wise. then the piranha, lizard, and way at the button are my turtles, dirty as hell they are. i just make time for them. they are normally all cleaner then my room


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cool u got any pics of ur set up mayb some room shots of how u have set them out??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those tanks are awesome. I was looking at one today. They're just all around great set-ups. Really easy to work with and often you can't beat the price when it comes down to it.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

o ya i got it for 170 canadain .... it was only 170 (canadian). i look forward to seting it all up

what do you want to see? all my setups that are setup or the empty new tank? or both


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

lets see it all (not to be greedy.) cuz from the looks of it u got lots of stuff so that means lots of pictures


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im searching for my sisters camera ... when i find it ill take some new pics and post them


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

my sister comes home tomorrow and ill ask her to get the computer cord for me so hopefully tomorrow sometime i can get some updated pics for everyone to see


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

sweet grab man glad your happy with it


----------

